# Bull terrier,i would love this guy....



## Guest

all the time i have owned bull terriers i have never seen one with markings like him....have you ???


----------



## bullbreeds

Usually the tri's have more white dont they.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Usually the tri's have more white dont they.


I think hes awsome  hes like a black and tan realy ! Hes one of bullyviews stud dogs !


----------



## Guest

Ahhh new it


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> I think hes awsome  hes like a black and tan realy ! Hes one of bullyviews stud dogs !


Which one?


----------



## Guest

He's a nice dog but not my choice of color i would buy.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Which one?


The one in the pic.

Iv'e seen him on their website be4, Thats how i knew he was one of bullyviews lol.


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> The one in the pic.
> 
> Iv'e seen him on their website be4, Thats how i knew he was one of bullyviews lol.


Dont think he's one of their studs though. Maybe he was a few years back? or he might be offspring!?


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Dont think he's one of their studs though. Maybe he was a few years back? or he might be offspring!?


Have no clue, Iv'e never seen him advertised for stud services meself, I only remember his pic on the website hehe.

Wonder who his sire and dam are? or if they bred him theirself?


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Dont think he's one of their studs though. Maybe he was a few years back? or he might be offspring!?


I got the picture off there website ! I think hes striking ,and i am the type of person who loves what everybody else hasnt got 

But i bet i would have some realy nice pup with him and my fawn bitch!???


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> Have no clue, Iv'e never seen him advertised for stud services meself, I only remember his pic on the website hehe.


Oh yeah, ive just seen it in their picture gallery thing.
Dont know who he is though but I will find out!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Oh yeah, ive just seen it in their picture gallery thing.
> Dont know who he is though but I will find out!


AHHHH cushty one, I'ld like to know who he's from.
Wonder if its rumus roulette or storming norman.


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> I got the picture off there website ! I think hes striking ,and i am the type of person who loves what everybody else hasnt got
> 
> But i bet i would have some realy nice pup with him and my fawn bitch!???


Yeah, nice dog, looks like a dajan line dog to me.
Dont think he's available for stud though garry, ive never seen him before.


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> AHHHH cushty one, I'ld like to know who he's from.
> Wonder if its rumus roulette or storming norman.


Thats exactly what I thought he looked like. I rekon he's from dajan lines.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yeah, nice dog, looks like a dajan line dog to me.
> Dont think he's available for stud though garry, ive never seen him before.


Yer exactly what i thought bullbreeds, Dajan Storming norman would'nt suprise me.

And yes gaz, He would be lovely for sash, Would be interesting to see what colors they would have.

lol u beat me to it bullbreeds haha.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yeah, nice dog, looks like a dajan line dog to me.
> Dont think he's available for stud though garry, ive never seen him before.


Be nice though if he was !?? I am still dreaming of what color pups i will get from my Fawn bitch sasha ??? What do you girls think ???


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> Be nice though if he was !?? I am still dreaming of what color pups i will get from my Fawn bitch sasha ??? What do you girls think ???


No clue, Bet they would be gorgeous tho.


----------



## Guest

Gaz whats your sasha's sire and dams name?


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> Be nice though if he was !?? I am still dreaming of what color pups i will get from my Fawn bitch sasha ??? What do you girls think ???


To be honest you could only guess. I would think you will increase the chance of fawn pups if you put her to a red dog but they all carry different colours so you could get anything.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> Be nice though if he was !?? I am still dreaming of what color pups i will get from my Fawn bitch sasha ??? What do you girls think ???


A breeder told me it all depends on what color dog you go to as it is allways possible to get white pups from a colored mother !


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> A breeder told me it all depends on what color dog you go to as it is allways possible to get white pups from a colored mother !


spose you have to look down both lines and colors of the generations of each to get an idea?


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> A breeder told me it all depends on what color dog you go to as it is allways possible to get white pups from a colored mother !


It depends what colours are down the line of both the parents. Two white dogs can still produce coloured pups and two coloured dogs can produce white pups etc..


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> To be honest you could only guess. I would think you will increase the chance of fawn pups if you put her to a red dog but they all carry different colours so you could get anything.


Well sashas mum was red and white and her dad was tri !So it would be fair to say shes from colord bloodlines


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> Well sashas mum was red and white and her dad was tri !So it would be fair to say shes from colord bloodlines


Its hard to say because if neither carry fawn then its just a fluke they produced one. You may not be able to produce another.


----------



## Guest

What if he found a fawn stud from the same lines? if he got back intouch with the breeder who may be able to help, Would that increase his chances of maybe getting a fawn/fawns??


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> Well sashas mum was red and white and her dad was tri !So it would be fair to say shes from colord bloodlines


All bull terriers carry colour, even the white ones carry the colour gene. Its like I said, even two whites can produce coloured pups because they carry the colour gene.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Its hard to say because if neither carry fawn then its just a fluke they produced one. You may not be able to produce another.


But the % will be on her producing colored pups more so ,especialy if i stud her to another colored dog surely??? She was one of 6 fawn pups !


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> What if he found a fawn stud from the same lines? if he got back intouch with the breeder who may be able to help, Would that increase his chances of maybe getting a fawn/fawns??


Yeah because they may know if theres fawn in either lines so it would increase the chance to put her back to that line if it carries fawn.
Aint it confusing!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yeah because they may know if theres fawn in either lines so it would increase the chance to put her back to that line if it carries fawn.
> Aint it confusing!


God yes lol, Very


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> But the % will be on her producing colored pups more so ,especialy if i stud her to another colored dog surely??? She was one of 6 fawn pups !


If theres fawn further down the line then theres a chance but it depends on what colours the parents, g parents, gg, parents are. 
That litter could be a throw back from a couple of generations ago or it might be in the immediate family so you should find out so you can get a stud lined up.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> If theres fawn further down the line then theres a chance but it depends on what colours the parents, g parents, gg, parents are.
> That litter could be a throw back from a couple of generations ago or it might be in the immediate family so you should find out so you can get a stud lined up.


Explain it again but this time for the thick


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> Explain it again but this time for the thick


As i say..in thick english lol.

g parents is grandparents...gg parents is great grandparents ect.


----------



## bullbreeds

say if the fawn colour is on her mothers side (somewhere along the line) then you should put her to a stud thats closely related to the mother as it will increase your chances of the fawn coming out again in the pups. This is because even if the mother isnt fawn herself, she will be carrying the fawn colour gene.
Its a bugger to explain I know.
But that said garry, it is no garauntee, it would just increase the chance if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> say if the fawn colour is on her mothers side (somewhere along the line) then you should put her to a stud thats closely related to the mother as it will increase your chances of the fawn coming out again in the pups. This is because even if the mother isnt fawn herself, she will be carrying the fawn colour gene.
> Its a bugger to explain I know.
> But that said garry, it is no garauntee, it would just increase the chance if you know what I mean.


Nicely put.
Could he not maybe find a half brother of sasha? a fawn one if their is one and if his lucky lol.

That would increase it alot aswell would'nt it?.

What do you think about the close breeding like half bro t sis bullbreeds?

My staff is from top lines and her mum and dad are half bro and sis.


----------



## Guest

i was told that with a geneticly colored colored dog you will allways get colored pups,but with with a geneticly white but colored dog it will allways depend on the stud ! do you get what i mean ???


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i was told that with a geneticly colored colored dog you will allways get colored pups,but with with a geneticly white but colored dog it will allways depend on the stud ! do you get what i mean ???


Do u mean like a white carrying the coloured gene?

And yes i think i know wot your saying.
It all depends on the colors of the sire and dam and their generations of both sides i always thought?


----------



## Guest

OMG my head hurts lol, I'm doing to much thinking ere rofl..need a lay down for a min or 2 

This thinking larky i am not used to


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> Nicely put.
> Could he not maybe find a half brother of sasha? a fawn one if their is one and if his lucky lol.
> 
> That would increase it alot aswell would'nt it?.
> 
> What do you think about the close breeding like half bro t sis bullbreeds?
> 
> My staff is from top lines and her mum and dad are half bro and sis.


Yeah, that would be good but it would be better to narrow it down and find out exactly who's side the fawn is on.
The closest you can go is half brother and sister. 
I seen quite a few champions produced this way but on the down side it can emphasise the 'faults' if you know what I mean.
I line breed mine with the exeption of an outscoss now and then and have had no probs, touch wood.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i was told that with a geneticly colored colored dog you will allways get colored pups,but with with a geneticly white but colored dog it will allways depend on the stud ! do you get what i mean ???


wheres bullybreeds gone i need her on this !


----------



## Guest

Oh charming.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yeah, that would be good but it would be better to narrow it down and find out exactly who's side the fawn is on.
> The closest you can go is half brother and sister.
> I seen quite a few champions produced this way but on the down side it can emphasise the 'faults' if you know what I mean.
> I line breed mine with the exeption of an outscoss now and then and have had no probs, touch wood.


So if you was garry and his only say choice was to go for a fawn fawn/white half bro to sasha in the hope of increasing his chances..would you do it?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Oh charming.


No and you ! you know i need you


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> No and you ! you know i need you


Shut ya pipehole u lol..I'm trying to elp you and learn more meself hehehe


----------



## bullbreeds

Yes if you use a coloured dog you will get coloured pups but if white is in either line then you will get whites aswell.
Thats what I was saying about two coloured dogs producing white pups.
Im getting dizzy now. Think a lay down is a good idea!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yes if you use a coloured dog you will get coloured pups but if white is in either line then you will get whites aswell.
> Thats what I was saying about two coloured dogs producing white pups.
> Im getting dizzy now. Think a lay down is a good idea!


LOL tell me about it..Me head is spinning. this gene ere and this gene there..omg


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> So if you was garry and his only say choice was to go for a fawn fawn/white half bro to sasha in the hope of increasing his chances..would you do it?


Yes, providing he wasnt carrying any hereditory disease or anything  and he was good enough to produce from.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Yes if you use a coloured dog you will get coloured pups but if white is in either line then you will get whites aswell.
> Thats what I was saying about two coloured dogs producing white pups.
> Im getting dizzy now. Think a lay down is a good idea!


We need you to feed our brains dont go


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> LOL tell me about it..Me head is spinning. this gene ere and this gene there..omg


Ive been to seminars where they talk about this sort of thing and im telling you what, its enough to give your arse headache!


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> We need you to feed our brains dont go


Hold on, I need refreshments!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Ive been to seminars where they talk about this sort of thing and im telling you what, its enough to give your arse headache!


Isnt there a book on breeding color bull terreirs called the Full circle???


----------



## bullbreeds

I dont know, but did you know that years ago coloured and white Bull terriers used to be classed as seperate breeds!
Theres still people today who are dedicated to breeding just coloured Bull terriers and theres a club for it. 
The whites all carry colour though, even a pure white is carrying colour as if it wasnt it would be albino. Thats why alot of the whites have the odd patch or spot because the colour gene the are carrying.
I rekon these odd spots and dots come from the dalmation in them!


----------



## Guest

LOOk i found a new pic t add to me collection 

Just giving all our brains a rest for a min 


u likey


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> I dont know, but did you know that years ago coloured and white Bull terriers used to be classed as seperate breeds!
> Theres still people today who are dedicated to breeding just coloured Bull terriers and theres a club for it.
> The whites all carry colour though, even a pure white is carrying colour as if it wasnt it would be albino. Thats why alot of the whites have the odd patch or spot because the colour gene the are carrying.
> I rekon these odd spots and dots come from the dalmation in them!


Oh yes deffo..iv'e always said the same thing to me mum about them spots.


----------



## bullbreeds

Ooh, I likey alot!


----------



## Guest

Right click and nick wile you both can coz im deleting them in 5 mis so noone else can nick em lol.

Watch someone be spying and nick em other then us lol.


----------



## bullbreeds

..................Cheers, I'll try and be quick!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> I dont know, but did you know that years ago coloured and white Bull terriers used to be classed as seperate breeds!
> Theres still people today who are dedicated to breeding just coloured Bull terriers and theres a club for it.
> The whites all carry colour though, even a pure white is carrying colour as if it wasnt it would be albino. Thats why alot of the whites have the odd patch or spot because the colour gene the are carrying.
> I rekon these odd spots and dots come from the dalmation in them!


Only time will tell what color her pups will be ! i will let you know  My old white bully here has got a cracking pedigree with 24 champions in his lines but i didnt realy want to use him as hes white


----------



## Guest

LOL  Garry u have gone quiet?


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> Only time will tell what color her pups will be ! i will let you know  My old white bully here has got a cracking pedigree with 24 champions in his lines but i didnt realy want to use him as hes white


Lok into his colors on his line of pedigree , They may well suprise you .


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Lok into his colors on his line of pedigree , They may well suprise you .


i have and theres lots of whites /white and black .
I have got a tri boy here  but i think i may go to stud when the time comes!Going WALKIES NOW back in a bit!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i have and theres lots of whites /white and black .
> I have got a tri boy here  but i think i may go to stud when the time comes!


Ring sasha's breeders garry..Tell her what you have told us, She may well be able to point u in the right direction.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Ring sasha's breeders garry..Tell her what you have told us, She may well be able to point u in the right direction.


I Emailed them


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> I Emailed them


KWL let me know how u get on and what she suggest . i'ld be interested to know what she says .


----------



## Guest

Looks like bullybreeds was right  and look what i found
GreenRanedi Amsterdam |


----------



## bullbreeds

Of course im right, Im a woman!


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Of course im right, Im a woman!


That last fawn/red was in finland this one is in the uk WALLERUE BULL TERRIERS POPPY
but those dogs have got more white than my dog !


----------



## Guest

LOL bullbreeds.


----------



## Guest

on My biches pedigree it says shes a red


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> That last fawn/red was in finland this one is in the uk WALLERUE BULL TERRIERS POPPY
> but those dogs have got more white than my dog !


Yes, And she seems a deeper color..More red then fawn.
il'd say she is virtually a solid red bitch myself.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> on My biches pedigree it says shes a red


Ummmm


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Ummmm


It depends on how you look at her as all though my opinon she fawn ,it can look red sometimes !


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> It depends on how you look at her as all though my opinon she fawn ,it can look red sometimes !


U said her mum was red/white, What was sasha's color like up against her mums? is she alot lighter? sash looked fawn tho, but il'd like to see her up against a red.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> U said her mum was red/white, What was sasha's color like up against her mums? is she alot lighter? sash looked fawn tho, but il'd like to see her up against a red.


Yeah shes more fawn


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> That last fawn/red was in finland this one is in the uk WALLERUE BULL TERRIERS POPPY
> but those dogs have got more white than my dog !


OOh, I dont like that dog. Its head is all wrong!
More terrier type if you ask me.


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> on My biches pedigree it says shes a red


She probably looked more red when they registered her. Ive found some colours change within a matter of weeks.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> OOh, I dont like that dog. Its head is all wrong!
> More terrier type if you ask me.


yeah! would i be wrong in saying mines better looking than that one bullybreeds!??


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> yeah! would i be wrong in saying mines better looking than that one bullybreeds!??


Much better


----------



## Guest

agree aswell... its cute bless its little face but its got a rather long skinny face tho.
I'm not just saying this coz sash is ur dog but sasha is better looking.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Much better


aint it great when great minds think alike ladys


----------



## bullbreeds

I had a look at their others aswell and they run them a bit thin. They all look a bit ropey to me.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> I had a look at their others aswell and they run them a bit thin. They all look a bit ropey to me.


Omg im looking as we type and thought the same..im on the marshelsea one at the mo.


----------



## Guest

i did think the bitch looked very howda say ,pointy


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i did think the bitch looked very howda say ,pointy


LOL that made me laff..pointy haha.

When you put it that way...Yer she kinda is pointy


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL that made me laff..pointy haha.
> 
> When you put it that way...Yer she kinda is pointy


But then i love it when biches are pointy


----------



## Guest

Lol :d:d:d:d


----------

